# Levi signs with Team RS



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Leiphiemer signs with RadioShack team, source tells VeloNews.*

By Ben Delaney
Published: Aug. 14, 2009
Levi Leipheimer signed yesterday to ride with RadioShack in 2010, a source close to the team told _VeloNews_. 



http://www.velonews.com/article/96656/leiphiemer-signs-with-radioshack-team-source-tells-velonews


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Tens shocked.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

mohair_chair said:


> Tens shocked.


 :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

The "trainwreck" continues.
;-)


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

So much for that BMC rumor...LOL 

*Edit:* Sounds like Chris Horner is close to signing as well....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Tens shocked.


Team Love Shack is astounded.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> So much for that BMC rumor...LOL
> 
> *Edit:* Sounds like Chris Horner is close to signing as well....


Did anyone ever believe any different? Both those dudes were staying in his house for weeks at a time earlier this year. I saw them out for a ride a few months ago in the Roaring Fork and they were giddy like sorority roommates.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Levi and Horner are smart, so is Paulinho, Kloden, and I would expect George H to sign also. A team with a clean slate, 3 years of virtually guaranteed sponsorship funds at about $15 million annually, a sure-to-be-approved ProTour license, Johan Bruyneel running the ship, and -- most important, like him or hate him -- underground rivers of money wherever Lance walks. In the cycling business that means a lot. 

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...y-firstScarface-Al-Pacino-Tony-Montana-manly-


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Levi and Horner are smart, so is Paulinho, Kloden, and I would expect George H to sign also. A team with a clean slate, 3 years of virtually guaranteed sponsorship funds at about $15 million annually, a sure-to-be-approved ProTour license, Johan Bruyneel running the ship, and -- most important, like him or hate him -- underground rivers of money wherever Lance walks. In the cycling business that means a lot.
> 
> http://www.entertonement.com/clips/...y-firstScarface-Al-Pacino-Tony-Montana-manly-


It also shows just how people have to take care of themselves. Paulinho by all accounts was Contadors boy and takes the RS gig. It is a sport for us, it is a business for them...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

A few years ago young snooker player John Higgins turned down the chance to join the stable multi world champion winner and fellow Scot Stephen Hendry. This group of players were totally dominant at the time.
Result of this brave decision? :
3 world championships and over 10 years in the world's top 5 including 3 years at number 1.

Moral:
If you want to be "great", you have to stand alone and not in someone else's shadow.
What a shame that LL appears to have gone for security and $ instead.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

albert owen said:


> A few years ago young snooker player John Higgins turned down the chance to join the stable multi world champion winner and fellow Scot Stephen Hendry. This group of players were totally dominant at the time.
> Result of this brave decision? :
> 3 world championships and over 10 years in the world's top 5 including 3 years at number 1.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate security and $$$$ and the thought of working with friends and successful managers. Who wants that?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

albert owen said:


> A few years ago young snooker player John Higgins turned down the chance to join the stable multi world champion winner and fellow Scot Stephen Hendry. This group of players were totally dominant at the time.
> Result of this brave decision? :
> 3 world championships and over 10 years in the world's top 5 including 3 years at number 1.
> 
> ...


Is snooker a team sport?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

teoteoteo said:


> Is snooker a team sport?


No. But then, on the evidence of this year's Tour, where Lance is concerned neither is cycling.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Is snooker a team sport?


Snooker is not even a _sport_. Its something people do between beers.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

albert owen said:


> No. But then, on the evidence of this year's Tour, where Lance is concerned neither is cycling.


Your love for Lance shines through in every post. Its ok to come out of the #1 Lance Fan closet, we won't judge.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Snooker is not even a _sport_. Its something people do between beers.


You are, I assume, American and therefore have no idea. Probably too engaged in having beers and playing pool - the crude kiddies version of snooker. 

As for my not liking LA, that is obvious - I don't. Great rider, yes. 

I note that the legitimate point about living safely in the shade of someone else rather than going for gold, so to speak, has not been answered.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

albert owen said:


> You are, I assume, American and therefore have no idea. Probably too engaged in having beers and playing pool - the crude kiddies version of snooker.
> 
> As for my not liking LA, that is obvious - I don't. Great rider, yes.
> 
> I note that the legitimate point about living safely in the shade of someone else rather than going for gold, so to speak, has not been answered.


Snooker/Pool, Darts, Bowling, ect. Not sports. They are mere competitions. Very different. 

Your crack about American's not knowing just shows you need to broaden your understanding of other cultures prior to hitting "submit".

With regards to Levi, he has tried numerous times to lead a GT team on his own, and failed. He got close once or twice, but seemed to shine in the shorter events like ToC. Now he gets to make tons of cash, ride as leader of a powerhouse team in the event he cares about, ride with his friends, get plenty of sponsorship opportunities, and not face the pressure he had on a weaker team like in his Rabo days. 

So really you weren't right about anything in your post, other than not liking LA. Well and the spelling was correct- so two things.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

albert owen said:


> You are, I assume, American and therefore have no idea. Probably too engaged in having beers and playing pool - the crude kiddies version of snooker.
> 
> As for my not liking LA, that is obvious - I don't. Great rider, yes.
> 
> I note that the legitimate point about living safely in the shade of someone else rather than going for gold, so to speak, has not been answered.


Ask Cadel about living in the shade this year, he stood in the light and subsequently was left in the shade and wake of other teams. Or Levi with Rabo, or the time Gerolsteiner basically said if we have to pick between Levi and Toschnig we'll pick Toschnig...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

albert owen said:


> No. But then, on the evidence of this year's Tour, where Lance is concerned neither is cycling.


I am not talking Lance, talking cycling, here but go ahead and twist, snooker is an individual skill, cycling is team sport


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's not sept 1st yet what's up w/ that


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

teoteoteo said:


> Ask Cadel about living in the shade this year, he stood in the light and subsequently was left in the shade and wake of other teams. ...


Cadel had a lousy Tour year. But, he did (and does) "stand in the light" and deserves admiration. 

I find it strange that in defending Levi's decision to join (if indeed he has) Radio Shack you and Coolhand are, by extension, saying that the USA's 2nd best bike rider is too useless to lead his own team.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Snooker/Pool, Darts, Bowling, ect. Not sports. They are mere competitions. Very different.
> 
> Your crack about American's not knowing just shows you need to broaden your understanding of other cultures prior to hitting "submit".


Whether they are sports or not is irrelevant to my original point. It is widely acknowledged to be as difficult as golf. Pool is a mickey mouse game played by drunks in pubs and kids in holiday parks.

My crack about American's not knowing about snooker showed how much I do know.There have been no American World Champions or runners up and there is not a single American in the world rankings. Here in the UK snooker is big with a Capital B.
It is also huge in the Far East and most of the English (non Brewers  )speaking world.

You may, of course, be unusual - an American who knows about, plays and follows the game


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> Tens shocked.


You think it was that many?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> Is snooker a team sport?


I guess anything can be.....look at Olympic Curling.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

albert owen said:


> A few years ago young snooker player John Higgins turned down the chance to join the stable multi world champion winner and fellow Scot Stephen Hendry. This group of players were totally dominant at the time.
> Result of this brave decision? :
> 3 world championships and over 10 years in the world's top 5 including 3 years at number 1.
> 
> ...


Instead of what, going for the glory alone like Cadel Evans and end up a broken man in the biggest event of the year. While Lance will draw all the attention, Levi will have the team to be near the top in the GC. At that point anything can happen. Plus, why not hang with a bunch of guys you like and make some good cash doing it?

It seems the bulk of Astana did not think Lance was the fly in the team ointment this year. I know many on this board have better information that says otherwise.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

Snore......


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> It also shows just how people have to take care of themselves. Paulinho by all accounts was Contadors boy and takes the RS gig. It is a sport for us, it is a business for them...


Amen to that. The non-top 10 GC riders and non-top sprinters are making less than US$100K, they've got families to watch out for. Job security and a good contract (especially in the economy) from a good team are extremely important.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

foofighter said:


> it's not sept 1st yet what's up w/ that


That just means that someone pays a fine and moves on.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you even know if there was a team with a tour invite even looking at LL as their numero uno? He's a great rider and could definatly be a contender, but that doesn't mean there was a current offer on the table? What if LA gets injured, or knows he's not racing 2011 or 12? (I haven't been keeping up with this as much as I should so correct me if it has been stated he will race past 2010, last I read was only 2010 was guaranteed). It very well could have been once LA retires to team management, figurehead role LL is the number one. There are a ton of details in the contract, and other possible employement factors you, nor us have any idea about and spouting crappy anti-american hate rhetoric does nothing but make you look childish and narrow-minded.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Whether they are sports or not is irrelevant to my original point. It is widely acknowledged to be as difficult as golf. Pool is a mickey mouse game played by drunks in pubs and kids in holiday parks.
> 
> My crack about American's not knowing about snooker showed how much I do know.There have been no American World Champions or runners up and there is not a single American in the world rankings. Here in the UK snooker is big with a Capital B.
> It is also huge in the Far East and most of the English (non Brewers  )speaking world.
> ...


Its been televised here on the various ESPN networks. As are darts, bowling and the like. So I have seen it- in was interesting, but IMHO not a sport. Didn't say or mean to intimate it was easy though- far from it. Although the competitive darts thing is pretty hard too- those guys have some pretty amazing skills. 

The only big sport in the UK it is hard to follow on the sports networks here would be cricket. And with the Net, you really follow any sport now.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Just what the sport needs - another Rock Racing retirement home for washed up old do...cyclists


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Bianchigirl said:


> Just what the sport needs - another Rock Racing retirement home for washed up old do...cyclists


Right.....or maybe a huge US based team that actually wins races and bring good exposure to the sport here in the US....but you can keep on hating if you like.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I hope RS signs Virenque out of retirement, Tyler Hamilton, and Christophe Moreau, just because they can. July will ROCK!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

jupiterrn said:


> Right.....or maybe a huge US based team that actually wins races and bring good exposure to the sport here in the US....but you can keep on hating if you like.


I hope so- we need the traffic!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Cadel had a lousy Tour year. But, he did (and does) "stand in the light" and deserves admiration.
> 
> I find it strange that in defending Levi's decision to join (if indeed he has) Radio Shack you and Coolhand are, by extension, saying that the USA's 2nd best bike rider is too useless to lead his own team.


Levi is 36 years old. He's past his prime, but capable of great things. Here's what he's done under Johan-
2009
1st overall, two stage wins, Tour of California
1st overall, 1 stage win, Castilla y Leon
1st overall, Tour of the Gila, 2 stage wins
3rd, stage 1 TTT, Giro d'Italia
2nd, stage 12, Giro d'Italia
6th overall, Giro d'Italia

2008
1st overall, Amgen Tour of California
4th, Prologue, Amgen Tour of California
4th overall, Vuelta a Castilla y León
2nd, stage 1, Vuelta a Castilla y Leon

2007
1st overall, Amgen Tour of California (plus prologue and stage 5)
1st, stage 19, Tour de France
1st, stage 4 and 5, Tour de Georgia
1st, stage 3, Tour of Missouri
2nd overall, Deutschland Tour
2nd, stage 16, Tour de France
2nd, prologue, Dauphiné Libéré
2nd, stage 3, Tour of California
3rd overall, Tour de France
3rd, stage 8, Deutschland Tour
4th, stage 14, Tour de France

He was given his chance to lead in the Dauphne, Giro, and Tour of California. He was given the best support, and benefited from it. Can you think of another team that would offer him this support? I find it strange for anyone to question his decision, essentially calling him foolish for sticking with an organization that has supported him more than any other, versus leaving an organization to appease people who want to see Lance abandoned.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Levi is 36 years old. He's past his prime, but capable of great things. Here's what he's done under Johan-
> 2009
> 1st overall, two stage wins, Tour of California
> 1st overall, 1 stage win, Castilla y Leon
> ...


Not really great, more solid as he enters the twilight of his career. His forte has always really been 1-2 week races instead of the GT's which are too long for him not to have a couple of flat days. Never really has an off day just a day where he's not up for any attacks to go, hence no results higher than 3rd.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Agreed*



ultimobici said:


> Not really great, more solid as he enters the twilight of his career. His forte has always really been 1-2 week races instead of the GT's which are too long for him not to have a couple of flat days. Never really has an off day just a day where he's not up for any attacks to go, hence no results higher than 3rd.


That's why I feel he's in a good position following Lance and Johan to Radio Shack. Johan has shown a willingness to support him in the shorter Tours. They'll certainly participate in the Tour of California, which has been Levi's main focus. 
He's not flashy, but as a fan, he's not going to embarrass you, get caught up in something stupid outside of cycling, etc. These days, there's definitely something to say for that.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Levi will do well to be on RS. He will get some of the smaller races to lead and then not be under pressure in the big ones that he cannot win. I say this as someone that is not a fan of Lance anymore.


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone who says curling is not a team sport has obviously never watched let alone participated, and should hold their tongue or risk making idiotic comments.

Good for Levi. I don't think he has it in him to be the big dog of a team. He knows his place and what he needs to be happy.


----------

